
Ask HN: Business Card Feedback? - bkman
Hi, what do you think of this business card design:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;ERjWRfl.png<p>I put the words innovation, critical thinking, and optimization because they broadly describe what goes into everything I do. I don&#x27;t have a specific job title, as I wear several hats. Do you have any suggestions?<p>(ignore the white border - that&#x27;s from taking a screenshot)<p>I&#x27;ve asked a few people about this, and everyone dislikes or flat out hates the design, wording, and color scheme. What can I do to make it better?
======
wwalser
I think this: "I don't have a specific job title, as I wear several hats." is
the crux of the problem.

Imagine a software product labeled "business software" because it's capable of
running your whole business. SalesForce could do that, right? It's a database
with profiles of the people critical to your business, document storage and
workflows that accurately describe the processes that the business uses to get
work done. Surely "business software" is a category with more potential
customers, literally all businesses, than sales teams needing CRM software. So
why does SalesForce verticalize in this way? Because no one is on the market
for "business software" but lots of people are in the market, right here and
now, to have a specific problem solved.

People don't pay undefined generalists. You need to pick a single thing that
you do best, double down on that and convey a value proposition within that
vertical.

~~~
bkman
Hey, thanks. You make a fair point. My trouble is that if I make a card
focused specific on my work as a web developer, for example, then when I'm
performing music and people ask for my card, they might get confused.

So, I could make a different card specifically for music. But then when I'm
doing comedy, I'm going to run into the same problem. Or perhaps if I'm
offering services as a licensed counselor, none of my clients want a web dev /
entertainer card.

Seems like I'm stuck having to make 10 different cards and having them with me
at all times.

~~~
wwalser
No problem.

I think probably_wrong's recommendation of one card with no keywords on it may
be the best solution.

~~~
bkman
Yeah, he's probably_right.

Thanks

